# Furries with aspergers/autism



## Alix Wolfheart (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with aspergers when I was 10 I believe. I used to have a hard time socializing but im getting better. However im still very sensitive although I think thats more bipolar related. Has any of you been diagnosed also? Lets discuss.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 2, 2014)

I have aspergers, I socialize just fine... it really doesn't bother me, I  barley even notice it's there. I was diagnosed when I was just 5.


----------



## Alix Wolfheart (Jun 2, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I have aspergers, I socialize just fine... it really doesn't bother me, I  barley even notice it's there. I was diagnosed when I was just 5.


I have made a lot of progress as well.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 2, 2014)

It seems to be a commonly held belief that there are a lot of autism/asperger furs out there, more than most other demographics. I wonder, if that is true, why?
I was not diagnosed with it, but my twin sister has it and I had a period of time in my life where I found it very difficult to socialize, but its gotten better. 
Sometimes its really hard to deal with my sister, though. Its easy to feel embarrassed around her because she doesn't have a filter, ever...


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 2, 2014)

Uhh.. I have it


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 2, 2014)

I was diagnosed with Asperger's at age twelve, but I had much more severe symptoms when I was younger. With a lot of focus and dedication, I was able to overcome/largely suppress the negative aspects of it, and I learned to mechanically simulate body language and voice inflection. It takes a lot of concentration to do it for an extended period of time, though, which I believe is why school has become very stressful for me. If anyone with ASD wants some advice for dealing with the negative features of autism and embracing the positive aspects, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 2, 2014)

I have Asperger's myself but most of my fursoana's "problems" originate from being abused by humans as kitten. She has no problems socializing with other animals...but tends to think of humans as dinner or something to be destroyed. But then she was abused and rescues other animals. She doesn't understand human concepts such as currency, deception or that drywall isn't for digging, but then those traits probably originate from being a meerkat.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 2, 2014)

My friend has Asperger's. 

He's a really nice guy, but a bit strange. He's always getting into trouble too. He's like a magnet for bad luck. He's also had a rough life, so he finds it hard to feel comfortable around others. Honestly if I wasn't patient then I probably wouldn't bother with him. He has no filter to his speech, and he always misunderstands things. But he is without doubt the most honest and serious person I've ever met. I just wish I could do more for him. He needs some good in his life for once.


----------



## dogit (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a huge list of things and it wold take to long to go threw them all. I don't know a lot of them myself as my parents wont tell me. I know I'm not autistic but I may have aspergers. I find RW socializing crazy hard but I am getting better. 

As for my sona well he is a derp threw and threw, but I love him


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2014)

I have high-functioning autism, but I'm not as much of a furry today as I was a couple years back.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jun 3, 2014)

I know a furry who has severe autism and ACD, yet he's managed to get out from under his parents' wing, buy himself a house, get a really good job, and live independently just fine. ^^  A lot of people have been treating autism, and similar mental disorders as a crutch of some sort and that these individuals require special needs, and it's just not true. =( I think what those people need is a little understanding. We've known about this for over *100 years*.  We've had plenty of time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 3, 2014)

Similar to Machine here. I've got bumsandwiches but I didn't get diagnosed til I was 18. I think I had just turned 19 after I got the official confirmation. Not much of a furfag anymore, either.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't been diagnosed with it, but since I don't socialize well IRL, my mother suspects I may have Asperger's.
...Which isn't as bad as it could be, because apparently the creator of Pokemon has it.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 3, 2014)

Everyone at my school has it. There are a lot of bronies, weaboos, furries and pokemon fans.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Everyone at my school has it. There are a lot of bronies, weaboos, furries and pokemon fans.


The fact that a lot of those people have Asperger's or Autism ls sadly a reason people get bullied for being part of their respective fandoms... *sigh*


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 3, 2014)

From what I have seen at least from my brother is that when it comes to aspergers syndrome, it is not about being antisocial or not very outspoken. At the very least not in his case. For him he can not in his head create an accurate model for what is appropriate social behavior in public. Like he can not fathom the consequences of the things that he says or does before he says them. He can not really imagine how it will make someone feel.
Perfect example: He sometimes.. and without making a face at all! No smirk, no giggle.. He will be talking and just start farting while he is talking like.. and he will keep talking without pause like nothing happened.


----------



## Tica (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a lot of Aspie friends, but I don't have it myself. I have a non-verbal learning disorder, which has some similar symptoms. The main difference with the NLD is that it also affects my fine motor control, eye-hand coordination, and visual spatial skills  (I was 11 when I finally learned to ride a bike, took me several hours to learn how to tie a tie, etc). NLD can affect how quickly you learn how to process nonverbal communication, so it did give me trouble socializing all thru school, but it doesn't affect empathy the way autism can, and the fixation/obsession associated with autism isn't associated with the NLD, iirc.

These days I mostly pass for neurotypical, and I only have trouble with very specific types of people--those whose body language and verbal language tend to contradict each other. I always prefer to rely on words rather than body language so I can miss that kind of thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a few friends with Aspergers and Autism and they manage well. A few have trained themselves to pick up on social ques and conscious of what they do and their tone of voice.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Everyone at my school has it. There are a lot of bronies, weaboos, furries and pokemon fans.


My school is the exact opposite, there are only a few furries I've ever met in the school I got to, (Jacob, Brandon, and I.) and I have only ever seen ONE brony, (Jacob.) and everyone pretty much thinks that pokemon is just for 7 year olds. There is really nobody I can relate to, almost all the girls think I'm a disgusting tomboy. (Which in reality, I'm clean, but I don't mind to get my hands dirty though.) and a lot of the guys just think I'm trying to hit on them... school sucks.


----------



## AsKi (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep,i have aspergers. And it looks pretty common between us.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have autism, I was diagnosed with it at a very young age. I'm very high functioning though.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 3, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The fact that a lot of those people have Asperger's or Autism ls sadly a reason people get bullied for being part of their respective fandoms... *sigh*



Autism in the fandom has nothing to do with the bulling, people bully and get bullied for no reason, they just need to create one

___
I noticed a lot of furries has either asperger, ocd, adhd... Why would that be? I have been diagnosed adhd and here I am, hm


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 3, 2014)

I got the grand combo of Asperger's and ADHD. I'm rather high-functioning but Aspie habits sometimes leak through. All of this is also a big double-edged sword meaning that if there's something I'm interested in, I can focus on it like _no other._ If it's something I'm not interested in though... Well, let's just say I can't hold down a minimum wage job at all for one reason or another. I'm not fast enough at all or sometimes I forget to engage the customers or am simply just too awkward to. Or maybe I keep forgetting to do key parts of the job. I've tried and tried but this has been terrible for me and I hope that perhaps some medication may be able to help with this. My resume' is really starting to look bad if it didn't already.

Besides that though, I also seriously wonder if there is any connection to being furry and having Autism as well. A WHOLE LOT of furries I've seen over the years have all had some sort of mental disorder. Usually a form of Autism or ADHD.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

My theory is that something in the brain caused by such disorders triggers love for animals, causing the person to want to be a furry.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 3, 2014)

Ninten said:


> My theory is that something in the brain caused by such disorders triggers love for animals, causing the person to want to be a furry.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. Funny how we're all doomed from birth to be attracted to sexy anthros if this is why.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 3, 2014)

Ninten said:


> My theory is that something in the brain caused by such disorders triggers love for animals, causing the person to want to be a furry.



This is why I love furries and this forum. Nothing cheers me up better 

There is huge literature on how creating an alter ego helps in fighting/treating/dealing with various mental diseases and dysfunctions. It's kinda natural. I suggest reading it. You can use wikipedia as a reference for getting professional literature.


----------



## Sar (Jun 3, 2014)

I got diagnosed with the aspies at around 8 or 9 by a psychologist. But due to my primary and high school having no real support plan for it, I didn't get any because it is only considered a difference at the time and not important enough to give help to. This did force me learn to try and work against weaknesses I have through studying and procedural organisation methods to a level that could school me through to college; and it did.

Honestly, no one would know unless I told them as an explanation to how I can work in the efficient manner that I do. For all you know, I'm just that kid who can be three steps ahead of anyone and can swim up a waterfall.


----------



## Troj (Jun 3, 2014)

This is my jam, yo. I find ASD fascinating overall, and I generally get along reasonably well with folks on the spectrum.

I have NLD and associated cognitive/learning issues, and some people have remarked that I'm "spergy" in some respects.

The IARP has done some interesting research on a number of furry-related topics, and regarding ASD, they have discovered the following:



> Perhaps most interesting, however, was the prevalence of Autism Spectrum Disorder (in particular, Aspergerâ€™s Syndrome, or high-functioning autism) within the furry fandom. Approximately 4% of participants indicated that they had been diagnosed of Aspergerâ€™s Syndrome. Given that estimates of the prevalence rate of Aspergerâ€™s Syndrome in the general population differ immensely, it is difficult to know exactly how much more prevalent this condition is in the furry fandom than the general population. However, the most conservative estimates suggest that, based on the obtained data, *furries are at least 2.25 times more likely to have Aspergerâ€™s Syndrome* than the general population, even after controlling for different sex ratios in the furry fandom. Additionally, there was a small, but significant positive relationship between the extent to which participants identified as being furry and having Aspergerâ€™s Syndrome (_B = .083, p = .023)._


----------



## Sylver (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, they say that people with ASD, Autism, etc. are often very creative people and if we know anything it's just how creative the furry community is, so perhaps in a way they are drawn to the fandom because of its creativity. Who knows, but it's good food for thought though.


----------



## AsKi (Jun 4, 2014)

Ninten said:


> My theory is that something in the brain caused by such disorders triggers love for animals, causing the person to want to be a furry.


I remember since being little, when i didn't even knew about the furry fandom
nor aspergers,watching stuff with at least some animals talking.
Maybe it's more of an interest that "evolves" in time.


----------



## VintageLynx (Jun 4, 2014)

Although I was never assessed (probably for the best) I do asssossiate with quite a bit of what has been said. Never quite feeling part of school, being mis-understood, not very social. However in quite a few cases I have been told by people I have got to know that they thought I was one thing but after they got to know me I was actually completely different (in a good way). Seems unless you exactly match 'normal' or 'average' then you have to make an extra effort which can be hard work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 4, 2014)

No, im just fucked in the head like normal furries.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> Well, they say that people with ASD, Autism, etc. are often very creative people and if we know anything it's just how creative the furry community is, so perhaps in a way they are drawn to the fandom because of its creativity. Who knows, but it's good food for thought though.


That's probably true. Don't Bill Gates and Satoshi Tajiri have some form of Autism?


----------



## Sylver (Jun 4, 2014)

Ninten said:


> That's probably true. Don't Bill Gates and Satoshi Tajiri have some form of Autism?



I've never heard of Satoshi Tajiri so I can't say, but I know that Bill Gates hasn't officially been diagnosed with asd, or at least hasn't made it public.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I've never heard of Satoshi Tajiri so I can't say, but I know that Bill Gates hasn't officially been diagnosed with asd, or at least hasn't made it public.


Satoshi Tajiri made Pokemon. And they've both been widely rumoured to have it.


----------



## Theenots2112 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have aspergers, but it seems as if I deal with it a bit differently. I know a few other people with it and they say that they kind of wing it. I on the other hand, I have this uncanny knack of using someones body language to kinda see who they are, even if they put on a facade. A lot of times when I meet a new person they never act they way that they are going to act later on (kinda like trying to be nice and not have a bad first impression, when in fact they are complete assholes) and I can pick up on it right away. Most of the time it's their body language that gives it away, or sometimes even the way they talk. I have no idea where I learned how to do this, but it seems to make my aspergers a bit worse. I seem to learn more about a person than what they outright tell me, and then because of my enormous lack of filter, things go to shit really quick.



This may or may not be why I only sneak around the forum and don't really reply unless I feel I have to.......


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 4, 2014)

d.batty said:


> No, im just fucked in the head like normal furries.


Do some join the fandom when they are messed up in the head? Or do they get mindfucked after they join? I have been wondering that for a while


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Do some join the fandom when they are messed up in the head? Or do they get mindfucked after they join? I have been wondering that for a while


I was drawn into the fandom years ago when I was obsessed with werewolves. Then I found FA, and then my mind was fucked.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 4, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Do some join the fandom when they are messed up in the head? Or do they get mindfucked after they join? I have been wondering that for a while


What's your definition of "mindfucked" in this context?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 4, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Do some join the fandom when they are messed up in the head? Or do they get mindfucked after they join? I have been wondering that for a while


Column A Column B situation.


----------



## IAN (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not surprised a lot of furries contain autism in their system. Characters with bright colors and simple facial expressions tend to appeal to most aspies, and most autistic fandoms (MLP, Sonic, Zelda, Pokemon, etc.) contain similar traits. You'll even come to notice the ones with the more simplistic fursonas and are into artwork that's more simple and colorful in nature are generally going to be more autistic.


As for me, I have no formal diagnosis but have no doubt I have it. I contain many traits, explained in another thread (which I'll just copy+paste here):



IAN said:


> Well to be fair, despite never being formally  diagnosed, I wouldn't doubt it's in my system. Reason's being, I'm:
> 
> -A furry, which says enough (add the fetishes I have and it's even more proof).
> 
> ...



Someone argued that most of these are found in nerotypicals but if you have gone to take notice, you'll find that 9 times out of 10 if someone carries one of these traits they're likely to have ASD of some sort.


----------



## hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr (Jun 4, 2014)

Satoshi Tajiri does indeed have aspies, as do I. For me though, it mostly manifests as brutal honesty, sometimes to the point of being rude (though I always mean well), combined with a logical mind and being heavily opinionated. When it comes to most things, I'm rarely neutral. I tend to have strong opinions over slight leanings. Everyone compares me to Sheldon Cooper from the Big Bang Theory, and I see it too, but I'm nowhere near as crazy as him, I just use logic rather than emotion in my arguments.  The only real thing from it that is holding me back is the fact that stress has a much greater effect on me, so I have trouble even having a part-time job OR part-time college. 

As for being a furry, I have doubts that this is the cause of my furriness. The credit for that goes to the jerks that were in my school making want to be something other than completely human.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 4, 2014)

hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr said:


> Everyone compares me to Sheldon Cooper from the Big Bang Theory, and I see it too, but I'm nowhere near as crazy as him



I think the actor that plays him has asd, I remember reading something about it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Troj (Jun 4, 2014)

As far as I know, Jim Parsons doesn't have ASD, but I believe he's said that he has done research on ASD to make Sheldon more believable.

Chuck Lorre, on the other hand, has insisted that Sheldon doesn't have ASD, and that's largely because he's uncomfortable with the idea of laughing at someone with a cognitive disability, or however he phrased it.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 4, 2014)

Troj said:


> As far as I know, Jim Parsons doesn't have ASD, but I believe he's said that he has done research on ASD to make Sheldon more believable.
> 
> Chuck Lorre, on the other hand, has insisted that Sheldon doesn't have ASD, and that's largely because he's uncomfortable with the idea of laughing at someone with a cognitive disability, or however he phrased it.



Yeah I just did a quick search and it turns out he doesn't, but there's a lot of speculation on the matter.

Thanks for clearing that up and explaining, I didn't know any of that.


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2014)

Personally, I think the worry about "making fun of a poor autistic person" is somewhat misplaced, because a large part of what makes Sheldon funny is actually his narcissism and egoism, in my estimation. (I also think that Sheldon wouldn't be the same--and possibly wouldn't be nearly as funny or compelling--if Jim Parsons weren't gay, but I digress.)

There's also been some debate and speculation as to whether Abed on Community is autistic. I haven't seen enough episodes of the show myself to be able to offer my verdict.

I do think Temperance "Bones" Brennan on Bones is on the spectrum, though.


----------



## DeCatt (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a friend who has aspergers and besides being a massive knobend he's perfectly normal. Has loads of friends, socializes more than most people I know and buys copious amounts of alcohol with his funny money from the gubberments (which he in no way deserves, he has a job and has no problem maintaining it). 

IMHO aspergers hardly seems to be the over-dramatic bullshit that society makes it out to be. I honestly wouldn't be that surprised if the main reason (most) children with aspergers have such crippling social anxiety and lack of interaction is because they're coddled so much. Right from diagnosis they are treated like special snowflakes. This isn't their fault, I think a lot of it is poor (abet good intentioned) parenting. My mate was raised just like his brother without any real acknowledgement from either his parents or school (etc) that he had aspergers and I think that benefited him. Sure, he might not know when he's crossed the line sometimes, but that's it.


Also before imminent rage I'm not trying to be insensitive, just frank, I personally believe that aspergers is the latest "popular diagnosis". Some people have it but I don't think it is anywhere near as big a deal as people make out.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 5, 2014)

I had a friend in highschool who has asd, unfortunately he had extremely, extremely over protective Christian parents who lived in the stereotypical private village. I remember bringing Robot Chicken episodes on my phone to school one day and we watched them together; he was so entranced and so excited by them because his parents *never *let him watch anything that was rated M or 15+. I brought over a few movies when I slept over his place which were rated pg, m and one r rated movie, his parents immediately said he couldn't watch the m or r movies and they had to have watched the pg movies already to know if they contained violence, so only movies they had watched before were permitted. I found it so sad because his mother worked at the school library to be closer to him, so whenever he was bullied at school he would run to his mum crying. He couldn't fight for shit either, he was pretty short and slightly over weight. He was capable of being normal, but his parents' choice to shut him in and try to protect him from the world made him a victim of bullying and harassment. I really did feel sorry for him, I know his parents only meant well, but by trying to protect him from the world they made him a victim.

There was another kid I knew with asd who was pretty bad, he would cut himself with razors in class and suck his own blood, sometimes he bit his own tongue and sucked the blood from that. He would sit in class with his legs bent up and feet behind his neck, basically this, but with both legs: http://www.wikihow.com/images/2/22/Put-Both-of-Your-Legs-Behind-Your-Head-Step-4.jpg
Anyway, he would meow and hiss at people, sometimes scratching people as well.

Unfortunately most of the people I've known with asd were fairly messed up people, but I know that's not the case for all of them.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 5, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I had a friend in highschool who has asd, unfortunately he had extremely, extremely over protective Christian parents who lived in the stereotypical private village. I remember bringing Robot Chicken episodes on my phone to school one day and we watched them together; he was so entranced and so excited by them because his parents *never *let him watch anything that was rated M or 15+. I brought over a few movies when I slept over his place which were rated pg, m and one r rated movie, his parents immediately said he couldn't watch the m or r movies and they had to have watched the pg movies already to know if they contained violence, so only movies they had watched before were permitted. I found it so sad because his mother worked at the school library to be closer to him, so whenever he was bullied at school he would run to his mum crying. He couldn't fight for shit either, he was pretty short and slightly over weight. He was capable of being normal, but his parents' choice to shut him in and try to protect him from the world made him a victim of bullying and harassment. I really did feel sorry for him, I know his parents only meant well, but by trying to protect him from the world they made him a victim.
> 
> There was another kid I knew with asd who was pretty bad, he would cut himself with razors in class and suck his own blood, sometimes he bit his own tongue and sucked the blood from that. He would sit in class with his legs bent up and feet behind his neck, basically this, but with both legs: http://www.wikihow.com/images/2/22/Put-Both-of-Your-Legs-Behind-Your-Head-Step-4.jpg
> Anyway, he would meow and hiss at people, sometimes scratching people as well.
> ...



I have a friend at my school kinda like that. Her parents treat her like a 13 year old, she can't play wizard 101 because it has magic in it, and can't have wifi on her 3ds because her parents can't moniter it and she can't even drive and shes 16!


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I had a friend in highschool who has asd, unfortunately he had extremely, extremely over protective Christian parents who lived in the stereotypical private village. I remember bringing Robot Chicken episodes on my phone to school one day and we watched them together; he was so entranced and so excited by them because his parents *never *let him watch anything that was rated M or 15+. I brought over a few movies when I slept over his place which were rated pg, m and one r rated movie, his parents immediately said he couldn't watch the m or r movies and they had to have watched the pg movies already to know if they contained violence, so only movies they had watched before were permitted. I found it so sad because his mother worked at the school library to be closer to him, so whenever he was bullied at school he would run to his mum crying. He couldn't fight for shit either, he was pretty short and slightly over weight. He was capable of being normal, but his parents' choice to shut him in and try to protect him from the world made him a victim of bullying and harassment. I really did feel sorry for him, I know his parents only meant well, but by trying to protect him from the world they made him a victim.



While I think Aspergers certainly exists (and I resent the DSM committee for removing it from the DSM 5), I wholeheartedly agree that it's become the "hot" diagnosis as of late, which has resulted in a misdiagnosis epidemic (which includes people diagnosing themselves with ASD willy-nilly). It's gotten out of hand.

I actually tend to think of coddling and enabling children (especially children with disabilities and/or "differences") as a form of (perhaps well-intentioned) abuse, personally, because sheltering a child from _all_ adversity, struggle, challenges, frustration, and pain renders that child unable to understand and deal with the world as it is.

I know a number of parents who are essentially coddling their "special needs" children by, say, totally sheltering them from other people who might hurt them or whom they might hurt, or assuring them that no, honey, you don't have to do math or learn to read if you don't want to. I know kids who are totally bizarre and inappropriate in their interactions with adults (and in some cases, other kids as well), because their parents have never insisted on manners or standards of decorum, because that might "stifle their creativity." 

Consistently, when these types of kids hit adolescence or early adulthood, they tend to freak the fuck out, because they know that they're ill-equipped to deal with the outside world, and it fills them with terror and rage. Many of them lash out at their parents, because I suspect they realize at some level that their parents have effectively betrayed them.

None of these parents have asked themselves the critical question: "What will become of my child when I am gone?" I believe EVERY parent needs to look that question straight in the eye when their child is still young, and then do their best to help prepare, teach, nurture, and discipline that child over time so that when that day comes, they'll be able to spread their wings and fly, instead of plummet towards the earth in flames.

You can definitely be supportive, nurturing, protective, and caring _without_ building an impenetrable fortress around a child where they never have to face problems or obstacles--until they do.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 5, 2014)

Troj said:


> While I think Aspergers certainly exists (and I resent the DSM committee for removing it from the DSM 5), I wholeheartedly agree that it's become the "hot" diagnosis as of late, which has resulted in a misdiagnosis epidemic (which includes people diagnosing themselves with ASD willy-nilly). It's gotten out of hand.
> 
> I actually tend to think of coddling and enabling children (especially children with disabilities and/or "differences") as a form of (perhaps well-intentioned) abuse, personally, because sheltering a child from _all_ adversity, struggle, challenges, frustration, and pain renders that child unable to understand and deal with the world as it is.
> 
> ...



At my school its anything but sheltered. The teachers dont give a crap when a kid is being bullied. They bring it opoun themselves. The teachers don't treat the kids better because of their disorder. They treat it like the real world where you have to earn the respect of your peers, instead of forcing others to like or respect them. I wish more schools did that, it better prepares kids for the real world.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 5, 2014)

I took an online test, and it said I have possible Asperger's.
I knew I had several symptoms...Mind you, the Internet isn't exactly the most reliable.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 5, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I took an online test, and it said I have possible Asperger's.
> I knew I had several symptoms...Mind you, the Internet isn't exactly the most reliable.



If you're really concerned, I'd see a licensed professional to confirm (or deny) your suspicions instead of diagnosing yourself-- because then it means something, legally speaking.


----------



## IAN (Jun 5, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> If you're really concerned, I'd see a licensed professional to confirm (or deny) your suspicions instead of diagnosing yourself-- because then it means something, legally speaking.



I recommend against this, personally. Knowing how society is going, I feel having a formal diagnosis would be counted as a "disability" which will deny you certain rights. Owning a firearm is the first that comes to mind.

The reason I don't want a formal diagnosis is that I intend on obtaining my concealed-carry permit, and I feel in the future that autistics will be denied the right to own a firearm (Adam Lanza certainly didn't help their case). Knowing some autistic people, who I wouldn't EVER trust being within 50 feet of a loaded firearm with how nuts they were, I can't say that would be a bad thing honestly. It would be a safe decision certainly.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 5, 2014)

IAN said:


> I recommend against this, personally. Knowing how society is going, I feel having a formal diagnosis would be counted as a "disability" which will deny you certain rights. Owning a firearm is the first that comes to mind.
> 
> The reason I don't want a formal diagnosis is that I intend on obtaining my concealed-carry permit, and I feel in the future that autistics will be denied the right to own a firearm (Adam Lands certainly didn't help their case). Knowing some autistic people, who I wouldn't EVER trust being within 50 feet of a loaded firearm with how nuts they were, I can't say that would be a bad thing honestly. It would be a safe decision certainly.



I also hear that disabled workers can be paid less than minimum wage.


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2014)

I would also recommend seeing a licensed professional if you are intensely curious or concerned in this area, because knowledge is power, and because you can really go astray if you start to operate from hunches or assumptions. 

Because of HIPAA, that professional would _not_ be allowed to simply release or divulge your personal medical data to outside parties without your consent. 

If legislators wanted to pass laws to actively prevent autistic people from owning firearms, I assume they'd have to tangle with the massive body of medical privacy legislation in the process, and that's akin to wrassling an octopus. 



			
				alphakitsune said:
			
		

> At my school its anything but sheltered. The teachers dont give a crap  when a kid is being bullied. They bring it opoun themselves. The  teachers don't treat the kids better because of their disorder. They  treat it like the real world where you have to earn the respect of your  peers, instead of forcing others to like or respect them. I wish more  schools did that, it better prepares kids for the real world.



Well, and there's such a thing as going too far in the other direction, too, because "not giving a crap" when a kid is bullied, or telling people with disabilities to, basically, assimilate or piss off also does those individuals a serious disservice. 

But, I _do_ think it's important and healthy for people to learn that respect is something which is fundamentally earned, and that they will still be held to appropriate standards of behavior and performance in their lives, despite their disability or illness.


----------



## IAN (Jun 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> I would also recommend seeing a licensed professional if you are intensely curious or concerned in this area, because knowledge is power, and because you can really go astray if you start to operate from hunches or assumptions.
> 
> Because of HIPAA, that professional would _not_ be allowed to simply release or divulge your personal medical data to outside parties without your consent.
> 
> If legislators wanted to pass laws to actively prevent autistic people from owning firearms, I assume they'd have to tangle with the massive body of medical privacy legislation in the process, and that's akin to wrassling an octopus.



In order to obtain a permit to own a firearm (in most cases), you HAVE to provide that information, whether or not you've been professionally diagnosed with a mental illness. Depending on who reviews your records, you may be denied gun rights if you have autism/Asperger's on your record.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> I _do_ think it's important and healthy for people to learn that respect is something which is fundamentally earned, and that they will still be held to appropriate standards of behavior and performance in their lives, despite their disability or illness.



I find it rather unfortunate that some people with disabilities are exempt from certain standards of behaviour and achievement in life, in _most_ cases (with exception to severe disabilities) they should not be held at lower standards. I've found that a few people who are given special consideration by their parents and school tend to act without much restriction or consideration for others. There have been a few incidents where I've seen someone with a disability blatantly say something hurtful or rude despite being aware of it, then immediately after saying "Sorry, I've got <insert disability> these things kinda just happen", or similar. I know noone buys that crap when they use it as an excuse, but the person who said it does believe it excused them (to some extent), but the damage is still done.

I found what happened to my friend in highschool really sad, he was so socially inept because his parents and the school kept hiding him away when the world got normal for him, it was really unfortunate; I wish I could have helped more before I moved schools. Someone said something earlier about people with disabilities being angered by their school and parents because they did not prepare them for the outside world, I sometimes wonder if my old friend got angry at his parents...


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 7, 2014)

There was this kid at my school. And he was 14 at the time, almost 15. And he was ANNOYING AS F*CK! He would sit there in class yelling "I like onions" "I'm happy". He would clapp and arm flap and fap in class. He would always blame it on his autism. I would beg my teacher to move me up to another class. And every question I would ask on why he would do stuff the answer would be "its genetic" or "I read its normal for autistic boys to do that". I don't know any boys who do what he does. And I have the same genetic condition as him and I never act like him. Then second semester some kids got moved around the classes to better suit their level. I didn't move up or down. But of course I was still in every class with him. Then he said "if you don't move me up to 8th grade my mom's gonna sue you". He left the day after because he was in 6th grade for every class and I guess his mom thought he was a "special snowflake" who deserved to be really high up because of "his widdle intwellegant bwain". He was egotistical, he thought he was better than everyone. It troubles me that his mom could let him get like this. He will probably never get a job because he has no social skills whatsoever. I wish parents taught more social skills to their children. The reason the unemployment for aspergers is 80% is because they don't have social skills. Thats the sad truth. And I wish parents would stop blaming things and start doing something.


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2014)

IAN said:


> In order to obtain a permit to own a firearm (in most cases), you HAVE to provide that information, whether or not you've been professionally diagnosed with a mental illness. Depending on who reviews your records, you may be denied gun rights if you have autism/Asperger's on your record.



Oho, is that the game? Hmm. 

A friend and I were talking the other day about how much better it would be for all parties involved if psychopaths, people with mental illnesses, and pedophiles were able to disclose their diagnosis/status without automatically having to fear being banished to the wilderness or strung from a light pole. 

If people felt free to disclose their diagnosis without fear, they'd be better able to locate and access help, support, and resources, and everyone else would be better able to either monitor or avoid the folks who are straight-up creepy or dangerous. 

It strikes me that this law potentially carries the unintended side effect of forcing people back into the closet, and may even result in _undiagnosed, untreated _people going on more shooting sprees.



			
				LionelKC said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I've got <insert disability> these things kinda just happen", or similar.



SRY I HAS ASSBURGRS!




			
				LionelKC said:
			
		

> Someone said something earlier about people with disabilities being  angered by their school and parents because they did not prepare them  for the outside world, I sometimes wonder if my old friend got angry at  his parents...



That was me! 

And my guess is that if he was really paying attention, some part of him probably was angry at his parents for sheltering him.



			
				alphakitsune said:
			
		

> He was egotistical, he thought he was better than everyone. It troubles  me that his mom could let him get like this. He will probably never get a  job because he has no social skills whatsoever.



What I find curious is that he seemingly tried to _manipulate _the teacher into allowing him to skip two grades by threatening a lawsuit.

That usually requires theory of mind, which is something people on the spectrum tend not to have in abundance. 

Either he was parroting Mommy Dearest, or something is fishy.

I'd certainly keep a close eye on Mother if I were that school. If the kid is entitled, arrogant, and manipulative, the apple may not have fallen too far from the tree. 

In my neck of the woods (among other places), we have people who believe that things like ASD, ADHD, and behavioral problems are signs that the child is an "indigo child," and that their inability to read and their tendency to run around screaming and throwing feces is just a product of their connection to a higher plane of existence.

That higher plane of existence must be batshit crazy, yo.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> In my neck of the woods (among other places), we have people who believe that things like ASD, ADHD, and behavioral problems are signs that the child is an "indigo child," and that their inability to read and their tendency to run around screaming and throwing feces is just a product of their connection to a higher plane of existence.
> 
> That higher plane of existence must be batshit crazy, yo.



Uggghhh. I can't believe I used to believe in "indigo children". Just more bullcrap Jenny Mcarthey says.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Uggghhh. I can't believe I used to believe in "indigo children". Just more bullcrap Jenny Mcarthey says.


I'm not sure Jenny McCarthy started the trend, but it's just as fucking annoying and ignorant as her and her quest to kill other people's children.

"Jenny McCarthy, Playboy hag MD".


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2014)

The idea of "indigo children" definitely pre-dates Jenny McCarthy by a pretty wide margin. She deserves blame for plenty, but surprisingly, not that.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 7, 2014)

Machine said:


> I'm not sure Jenny McCarthy started the trend, but it's just as fucking annoying and ignorant as her and her quest to kill other people's children.
> 
> "Jenny McCarthy, Playboy hag MD".


Sadly my mom believes in that anti-vaccination crap. The teachers at my school think Jenny Mcarthey is an idiot.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Sadly my mom believes in that anti-vaccination crap. The teachers at my school think Jenny Mcarthey is an idiot.


Your mom should listen to what your teachers have to say about her.

I had an English teacher who told me that his wife hates the anti-vaccine hivemind, and I was just sooo happy someone finally hated something I did lol. For good reason, of course.

Anti-vaccination. Pfft. *DO YOU WANT POLIO? 'CAUSE THIS IS HOW YOU GET POLIO.*


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2014)

You know, I'd just like to add to this discussion something that's been bothering me. Masculinity and minimization does not repair impairments. When people use the argument, "toughen up", "deal with it", or "it's okay to be bullied because it makes you a better person", what we're ignoring here is that our responses to stress are anything but normal, and that we can't deal with it anymore, not at least without some kind of happy pill.

So, if we're hooked on the pharmaceutical industry, have a national history of abandoning and abusing our most vulnerable, as well as having the highest incidence of spree killings in the world, there's nobody in this country that can justify to me what is gained by telling the victim of abuse, or someone suffering from one disorder or ailment to the next, you should put your disorder in the closet because *it* offends *them*. 

And that's the real problem with this country and it's treatment of psychological healthcare: the best is a privilege that only a few can afford, and the rest isn't proper healthcare, or any healthcare at all.

Having psychological help is often times a luxury of luck, and patient professionals willing to bounce you from caretaker to caretaker until you find someone who can "maybe" tolerate one hundred and fifty dollars a session, for four sessions a week. Meanwhile, you're months away from a diagnosis and now have to take pill after pill after pill until you find something that works, and doesn't send you into fits of rage. 

But even then, it seems almost as if society doesn't really want to do anything, and is all of the sudden now surprised that people like us exist. And it's perplexing to me because if everyone is so threatened by people with autism, or aspergers, or PTSD, you'd at least figure they would try and build a system that fixes those people with real solutions and health care professionals, but I think the toughen up perspective of hyper-masculine coping is what's undermining real changes to those systems overall.

Why we continue to feel as if psychological abuse, malpractice, and terrible healthcare are each a rite of necessary passage that can be endured, is likely because the people behind those scandals are gifted social engineers who've learned how to convince their victims that on some level, they were asking for it. If it were up to me, those people would not be taken seriously anymore.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 7, 2014)

i have been diagnosed with aspergers for as long as i could remember...supposedly my mum said i may of got it from some vaccination...although i know nothing about it...but i swear my life has not been easy. As a child my parents protected me too much and of course i became a complete retard because of this. However when i got older things that have been mentioned pokemon for example helped me free my mind a bit, and i got into the online world. Luckily at this age i was protected from well...this stuff XD and  i started to learn about the real world of normal kids. While my parents tried to keep me safe i began to push out and learn about what the world really was about. I was appalled. However my social skills were still really crap so primary school was torture. Then when i got to high school i was introduced to a ASD base and i got the social skills needed. Now im studying for my exams, learning to be a game designer and i act the most mature out of my year. What im saying is you can break out of the isolation barrier and learn to walk among the world.

You dont have to be the special butterfly that your expected to be, i learned to break free from my weirdness...sort of, i am a furry after all XD


----------



## kharonalpua (Jun 8, 2014)

Despite being diagnosed with Asperger's by any number of individuals in my life, I refuse to accept that I have it until I am able to receive the diagnosis from a licensed professional. The last time I was diagnosed with something was ADHD back in second grade. Ritalin helped with my ability to focus, but left me unable to sleep. Elavil let me sleep. After 4-ish years on those, I was switched to a different med, but I didn't take it regularly, and have self-treated ever since. Please understand that I am not trying to deny having Asperger's, but the people in my life who have diagnosed me lack the qualifications for me to take them seriously, especially since they are either incidental (a bank teller) or are trying to say I never had ADHD in the first place (my mother), when it's entirely possible I could have both ADHD and Asperger's or either one individually, or neither of them (though I doubt, quite strongly, that I am neither ADHD nor Asperger's).

I have read many stories and professional literature related to both ADHD and Asperger's -- I refuse to diagnose myself, but I can definitely point out symptoms of each of them in my behaviors. I do hold to the original diagnosis of ADHD, as well, at least until a new, professional diagnosis is presented to me to overturn it.

And with that said: As an individual with ADHD, and possibly also with Asperger's, there is a line to be toed (towed?) in regards to non-physical bullying. I wouldn't be the wolf I am today if I hadn't been mocked and teased for my voice, for my intelligence, and for other reasons I can't name at the moment. I had no trouble making friends in grade school, because there were other kids with my interest in fantasy and science fiction and video games, but lasting friendship? Most of my schoolyard friendships were just that -- the minute I left the schoolyard, they barely existed. There were a few. Jason. Ben. Okay, there two. And there are plenty of incidents I don't recall happening which helped me rationalize the decision to shut myself in after sixth grade. I tried to make new friends, but I rarely left the house, which as you can imagine, stunts ones social development. And girls... well, I've always liked girls, but they've always seemed to be the center of my worst social experiences. I wasn't openly mocked by the boys in school, only by the girls. And that led to its own reaction of making me fear girls -- a fear that stifles most of my attempts (but not desires) for female company.

The most telling autistic trait (for me, personally) is that I tend to shut down under any pressure that isn't self-imposed, and sometimes even under those pressures that I elect to put on myself. So I won't deny the possibility having Asperger's -- I just won't tell most people that I have it without a professional diagnosis.


----------



## Angellothefox (Jun 8, 2014)

I got dieagnosed at the canna unite when it was still there or open.

I have learning difficulty and fine motering skills at can effect my spelling.

I am not going to use spell checker for this. It is better for you to see my miss spellings


----------



## FreckledFur (Jun 8, 2014)

When I started elementary school, I was diagnosed with serious ADHD. On the Autism spectrum, I am on the higher end of ADHD though not quite Aspergers. I am socially awkward, although mostly extroverted I think? Being homeschooled since 5th grade probably had something to do with it, though I am glad for it. California schools suck. I can't keep focused on anything I don't care about, tend to be extremely disorganized and I tend to do and say a lot of things when they're not exactly appropriate and find myself on the outside of most groups of 'normal people'. I suppose that's what I like about the furry fandom so much... No one really notices or necessarily cares if you're awkward and 'weird' or not. Everyone is so accepting and awesome, and I love it. You guys rock.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

me me me pick me i have it.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Jun 8, 2014)

I have it. When I was young it wasn't a problem until I moved to another city. When I came back, I forgot to make friends. I blame my parents for moving our family to somewhere else, I had a good childhood with my friends. I wished I could have frown with them.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 10, 2014)

I've always thought of the link between autism and furries in terms of how Temple Grandon talks about how autistic people and animals think in similar ways. Meaning that the reason autistic people, including me, are drawn into the fandom is because we identify with animals on a neurological level, sensing kindred spirits.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 10, 2014)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I've always thought of the link between autism and furries in terms of how Temple Grandon talks about how autistic people and animals think in similar ways. Meaning that the reason autistic people, including me, are drawn into the fandom is because we identify with animals on a neurological level, sensing kindred spirits.




Moo lol i mean roar. loved the biopic of her.


----------



## SergieTheSergon (Jun 15, 2014)

I was dualagosed (double diagnosed) with Asperger's and ADHD at aged 4.  was put on dexaphedamine for the ADHD on days I had school.  Stopped after grade 5 because I said I wanted off them.  Never had a problem since.  I don't really remember any bullying apart from here and there from grade 1-3.  Although, after I moved to a rural town of Ringarooma in Tasmania 12 years ago which has it's own school I went to, things changed drastically.  I was bullied more, the school did nothing, basically used me as a way of getting more money that should have been used to bring in a social worker, etc etc.  Mum got sick of it, pulled me out in grade 6 and put me in private school (yes the religious kind) that had a Distance education program.  Gonna say, never was bullied again, apart from a couple of minor incidents.

I was socially awkward, never took the initiative to make friends, preferred being inside on the computer or Playstation alone rather than outside playing with friends (where I lived, where my parents still live, there weren't many other kids to hang with because they were doing other things).  So basically where I was living in an isolated area, it didn't really help me socially.  Not only that, moving from a urban area to a rural area here weren't as many houses had more of a negative effect.  Although, I suppose the private school did indirectly helped me come to terms with my sexuality, so thats a plus.


----------

